# tax disc holders.anyone use the richbrook ones ?



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

basically looking for input on what the best,decent tax disc holder is.tired of the sorry looking plastic window wallet that came with the car,and would like something a bit flasher.my mate has an "RS" one (he actually owns an RS,its not stuck onto a focus ghia LOL) and it looks smart imho,i think his is a richbrook one.

any input ?


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I have the vauxhall one.
Came on my previous car and I think it looks good so now have it in my newer one.
Mine has 6 small Allen screws holding the back on which make changing the disc a ******* job if you mount it too close to the dash


----------



## lewisfirth (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeah i have VXR richbrook one, they look nice but they can be a bit faffy changing your tax disk. But its only once a year so not too much of a hardship


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i will take the hassle of changing the disc over once a year,over the sad looking,loose kangaroo pouch i currently have lol.

edit:looks like the new ones have twist off backs


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Do the cheap magnetic (magnetix I think they're called) not tickle your fancy?


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

I've got a plain black richbrook one with a twist to remove back. I then stuck an Audi s line badge on. Looks pretty good.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I have a black Richbrook twist back with a 'R' logo, looks good and works fine.


----------



## *TQ* (Jun 1, 2012)

I've got a Richbrook SRi one, as previously mentioned just make sure you can undo the allen bolts where you mount it other wise you'll end up scratching your dash.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Ive got a plain silver richbrook and it does the job for me


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

I have the twist back one too.... cleanest way forward I think. I have stuck a rubber between it & the dash which holds it agains the glass nicely


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I've just changed my Richbrook tax disc holder that i've had for a good 10 years to the new twist off back style one -



















Had to say goodbye to my old one and the Rev's girls which i stuck to the back many moons ago....


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

not a fan of the richbrook ones..i think they look tacky. Id just go for a similar colour to your car cheapy..thats what i had on my gti all you could see was the tax disc and nothing else cluttering up the screen.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Buggars you lot, there's a nice C30 one on eBay...


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Got fed up with the rich brook ones falling off when the car is sat in the sun

I'm on the magnetic ones now , best by far


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

cleancar said:


> Got fed up with the rich brook ones falling off when the car is sat in the sun
> 
> I'm on the magnetic ones now , best by far


link ?


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

do it. they add 3 bhp.


----------



## Lewism3 (Dec 30, 2008)

Agreed on the magnetic holders. Cheap as chips from Halfords. The Richbrook ones look a bit 'boy racer' for me. I hate clutter on the windscreen and usually put my tax disc behind the rear view mirror (not sure if that's totally legal, but still visible).


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I've got a 49p clear plastic holder for mine. From the front you can see the tax disc, then a 2-3mm white ring, then it's clear. On the back it's just a plain white disc. Minimal FTW


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I had a silver one before, but found it nightmare and a pain, to undo the Allen key bolts and place a new tax disc in and tighten the Allen key bolts back on due to the clearance on the screen, but the new ones I believe are the twist version ones, and alot easier, I done this a long time ago, placed a black and silver vw sticker on the back of the Rickbrook sign, looked good.

Currently I have Magnetic one, only cost me 2 quid, and comes off easily and alot better than the longer version ones you get.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

should_do_more said:


> do it. they add 3 bhp.


I was told 6?


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

I just bought this, dont want to give the useless main dealer free advertising

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270939237649


----------



## N2eav (Sep 30, 2011)

i have the richbrook one to it is black witht he skoda sighn on it. there is some shops on ebay that will make custom ones for you as i had my private plate on my old on for the punto.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

dew1911 said:


> Buggars you lot, there's a nice C30 one on eBay...


This is the one I have.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

silverback said:


> link ?


http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_168452_langId_-1_categoryId_165451

This one for me


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

m1pui said:


> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_168452_langId_-1_categoryId_165451
> 
> This one for me


I had one of these on my last car and didn't like the look of the back of it so thought I'd take it off.

Probably one of my bigger regrets in life, lets just say once that thing is on it won't be going anywhere. :doublesho


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

m1pui said:


> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_168452_langId_-1_categoryId_165451
> 
> This one for me


This is what I use , job done


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Focusaddict said:


> This is the one I have.


For me it was between that one or this


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

dew1911 said:


> For me it was between that one or this


Pretty much the same price.:thumb:


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Focusaddict said:


> Pretty much the same price.:thumb:


Indeed, just deciding which one.


----------



## CHR15B (Apr 8, 2007)

I also use the Magentax one - it's £1.65 on eBay. Fitted one to my Leon today to replace the Arnold Clark one.

Link : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/350440668330


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Got one in mine with GTI on the back plate.Newer style twist back which is much better than the old style. Been in 3 years now with no problems.


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

alexj said:


> I just bought this, dont want to give the useless main dealer free advertising
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270939237649


Got it today, there must be around £2 profit on this !


----------



## David.S (Dec 27, 2009)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GO-FIX-SO...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item3cc88aea10


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

David.S said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GO-FIX-SO...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item3cc88aea10


DARN IT!! couldn't find this one when I bought my tax disc, might just get one for the:lol:


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I've got a Richbrook 'Twist-Off Back' too - must be the best holder out there.

Pop the sticky pads over the fake bolts and you almost loose where you've out them 

Mine is a plain one and I've had the logo of the club laser-engraved into it. Black holder with silver logo, or a silver one with a black logo.

Will be having a new one done soon as well :thumb:


----------



## Fac (Mar 31, 2012)

.....


----------

